# I need a chaturbate obs tip display



## sweet_jane (Sep 17, 2017)

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, I'm looking for someone to make me a program to display my tips from chaturbate on my OBS.


----------



## staringatstars (Sep 17, 2017)

I have a CB plugin I have written to capture tip data and can be configured to capture anything else (chat, tip msgs, in api app/bot responses, fan club join..).
The basic plugin (configured to get tip amount and tipper name) is $30 you can either create your own display page (if you know html/CSS and a little JS) or I have some simple tip display pages available for $10-$25, I can do more complex custom jobs, the price depends on the complexity.
Email me if you are interested tom131315@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## tipalerts (Apr 5, 2018)

Hey! You can use https://tipalerts.com with Browser Source plugin for free.


----------



## camran1212 (Aug 3, 2018)

tipalerts said:


> Hey! You can use https://tipalerts.com with Browser Source plugin for free.


hey tim help me pls how do the obs animations


----------



## MokitaJAr (Aug 22, 2018)

www.mokitajar.com
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKOzP-oAutk
mokitajar@gmail.com
support  english


----------



## Funday (Nov 13, 2018)

hi. u can use http://obswebcamguide.com 
on this site not only display plugin for chaturbate and many other free overlays for cam sites


----------



## CamModelTools (May 23, 2019)

If anyone still stumbles across this post and searches for a OBS Browser Source to display Tip Alerts and Goals, then here is the solution:
Get TipTicker from CamModelTools and try it for 24 hours broadcasting time.
Supported Streaming platform: Chaturbate (MyFreeCams and StripChat will follow soon)
Price for the licensed version: Starting from 20 $/€ for the basic version
No recurring fees, no need to rely on a webservice, low bandwidth usage, low usage of ressources from streaming pc.

Visit us and give us a try!


----------



## CSinn (Sep 21, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I need a developer to make for me a tip notifier app that works with OBS for chaturbate .


----------

